# I Want / Need A New Case ... Any Suggestions.



## mikey8684 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I currently have an Antec Super LANBOY   and I love it to bits but its gettin pretty cramped   and I've wanted to get a new case for a while but my fiance' bought me this case for valentines day nearly 2yrs ago and doesn't want me to get a new one :shadedshu  .

The PSU I have atm has really thick and not so bendy cables so if you check my pics out from the link at the bottom you'll see what I mean.

I just went to the GO3 Convention here in perth and at the Gigabyte Booth they had there new Gigabyte 3D Aurora 570 case with all high end Gigabyte hardware jammed inside it with the water cooling hanging off the back and stuff, and just the internal layout was neat as, but the case is way out of my budget, maybe I should start      lol.

So basically what I'm asking everyone is, is if you can suggest a case that is aluminium, has 120mm intake & outake fans and lots of space inside but also room to hide cables ....... I'm not asking that much ....    lol.

I love cases like the Antec Nine Hundred, Antec Plusview II, CM Stacker 830, Lian Li V1000+, etc ...... all of them I cant afford .... GOD DAMN DEBT COLLECTORS WANTING MY MONEY .....  

A bit of advice to everyone on here dont get a creditcard .......    

So yeah help a brother out ...........


----------



## Fox34 (Apr 2, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2000090007+50008348&name=XClio        Dude, that hands down or a Thermaltake Xaser III my case baby


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 2, 2007)

I Second that case!
or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...89&Description=coolmaster&name=ATX+Full+Tower

i like the first one


----------



## mikey8684 (Apr 2, 2007)

Dude Those big ass fans are crazy ..... have you seen the little case I think Thermaltake or Gigabyte make its like one of those cube things but it has a 250mm side panel fan its nuts ... I saw one at the GO3 on saturday here in perth.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 2, 2007)

just a little info on the 250mm fans....they move as much air as 8 x 80 mm 
250 x 250 x 30 mm

820RPM ±10%

105.2 CFM

19 dBA


----------



## mikey8684 (Apr 2, 2007)

freaksavior said:


> just a little info on the 250mm fans....they move as much air as 8 x 80 mm
> 250 x 250 x 30 mm
> 
> 820RPM ±10%
> ...




DAMN ... Thats alot of "quiet air flow" ... lol    ... my previous case ( no name brand ) had 9 fans in it   -- 4x80mm front, 2x 80mm back, 1x80mm side panel, CPU & GPU -- and sounded like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## EviLZeD (Apr 2, 2007)

how about 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208022

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Description=chakra&x=0&y=0


----------



## Velocity (Apr 2, 2007)

eh pre-mod cases only go so far, sure they look cool but they don't have the quality where they need it.  Honestly i would spend the bucks and get a lanli, any of their cases are supreme quality aswell as offering a high level of functionality, they maybe a bit spendy but get a larger one and youll never need another case again.


----------



## ktr (Apr 2, 2007)

I would start saving for the Aurora, those 250mm cases are full of crap, the intake should equal the outtake so that you can have proper air flow.


----------



## Sky (Apr 3, 2007)

i own a xclio. its straight. good air flow too. TPU has a review somewhere.


----------



## freaksavior (Apr 3, 2007)

@ sky's post

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Apluscase/TwinEngine


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 3, 2007)

In my honest opinion, I went from a Chieftech fulltower to the Antec 900 MidTower and I STILL have tons of room. I'd suggest the Antec 900, needs a lil customization though, nothing major, just wire management... modular PSU's help A LOT. I grabbed a Thermaltake 700Watt and its awesome. comes with 3x 120mm fans and a 200mm fan on top... awesome cooling, cool looking. check it out. the stacker in my opinion is just TOO HUGE unless you're running an 8800GTX SLI setup or something and more than 4 hard drives. Antec 900 holds 8HDD's by the way. Also the Antec 900 is pretty sturdy, myself and Psychomage343 both have them and we both love them.

just to clear a few things up... I'm using the flat cables that came with my asus board.. a modular psu like a Thermaltake would be a nice touch for your system, it eliminates a lot of unneeded unused wires. also on the antec 900, you can tuck away wires and cables, drop the round cables and move back to the flat, you can fold and tuck them. i have a VERY similar system, only I'm running SLI..


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 3, 2007)

ANYTHING FROM SILVERSTONE OR LIAN LI and Ultra


----------



## ktr (Apr 3, 2007)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> ANYTHING FROM SILVERSTONE OR LIAN LI and Ultra



agree, and including Gigabyte...

There cases are so fricken sturdy, its amazing...Ultra steel cases, are really good and their paint job is glossy.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 3, 2007)

Ultra stinks. Gigabyte cases are hideous, and Lian Li's are uber expensice. Antec 900. Simple, cost effective sollution. and a PSU upgrade.


----------



## raven009 (Apr 3, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> Ultra stinks. Gigabyte cases are hideous, and Lian Li's are uber expensice. Antec 900. Simple, cost effective sollution. and a PSU upgrade.



I agree. The Antec 900 is the best case i have ever owned.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 3, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> Ultra stinks. Gigabyte cases are hideous, and Lian Li's are uber expensice. Antec 900. Simple, cost effective sollution. and a PSU upgrade.



not true, you can normally find a lanli (smaller one) easily under 100 bux, and a used larger one (still in awsome shape(normally)) over at [H] and if i was gonna go with antec i would reccomend a p180, i think they rushed the 900 a bit...


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 3, 2007)

The P180 granted has awesome reviews, but there is A LOT of plastic. The entire door is plastic, a lot of the insides, plastic. The fan grills, rubber? WTF? Antec 900. Grabbed it for $89 at CompUSA. 99% Metal, sturdy, requires a little bit of work to be awesome like mine, but well worth it. How many people 650MHZ OCed CPU's idle at 21C?????????????????? I call that awesome case cooling.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2007)

True Foxconn. I love my Aspire (Apeva) X-Cruiser, but the whole door is plastic...it's got room for a few fans, and for my application it works great. I can hit 31c as lowest idle temp on my OC'd e6300. Wish this case had a 120mm intake instead of 2x 80mm. But at least I got the 120mm out, and top 80mm out (considering modding this case to use intake 120mm). My chip is OC'd from 1.86 to 3.36 though. I can hit low 20's at stock speed.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 4, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> The P180 granted has awesome reviews, but there is A LOT of plastic. The entire door is plastic, a lot of the insides, plastic. The fan grills, rubber? WTF? Antec 900. Grabbed it for $89 at CompUSA. 99% Metal, sturdy, requires a little bit of work to be awesome like mine, but well worth it. How many people 650MHZ OCed CPU's idle at 21C?????????????????? I call that awesome case cooling.



Um so what? If its plastic it means they are trying to cut down on weight. Its too heavy. Antec  900 is NOT STURDY. Its just bent steel in a bold form. Also if i used my PSU in it, it would die D=


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 4, 2007)

IMO weight doesnt mean shit unless you need to go out lanning, thus my massive ass, heavy ass case sitting next to me upon my desk. I love its quality aluminium construction and a look that will never look or feel cheap or underdone.

If I had to pay $100 for something that was just a lot of plastic, id feel ripped off because plastics cost the companys that sell the cases nothing compared to what a good piece of quality brushed aluminium does. So if you can spend money on nice LCDS, good looking speakers, LED fans and all the other visuals, why not match the good looks on your case to complete the package


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 4, 2007)

thank you ex reven. and tk.. do you own the Antec 900? Have you even SEEN it IN PERSON? TOUCHED IT? It's solid, and believe I'd know. I OWN ONE. And what kinda of PSU are you using? A 250Watt Compaq?


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 4, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> thank you ex reven. and tk.. do you own the Antec 900? Have you even SEEN it IN PERSON? TOUCHED IT? It's solid, and believe I'd know. I OWN ONE. And what kinda of PSU are you using? A 250Watt Compaq?



he's using a Coolermaster Igreen, its sufficient, dont bag him out for it.

And I was agreeing with you, but not out of spite at TKs stance on the issue.

Im saying that it comes down to three things
a) Money
b) Taste
c) Requirements


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 4, 2007)

True. But is the Antec 900 Flashy? Yes. Expensive? Not really, check your local flyers for retailers. Requirements? I fit a hell of a lot more into my case than he has, with room to spare.   The 900 is an overall good case. It IS sturdy. This is more of an opinion issue than anything. Maybe he should take a look on NEWEGG and check out the reviews of cases he likes. I'm behind all Antec products 100%, just don't like the p-180, the door is plastic and rubber, and so is a lot of the internals.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 4, 2007)

And Mikey, as far as your taste in cases goes, I have similar tastes. The Stacker is just TOO big for what you're putting in it.. Only reasons I didn't get it, is 1) the cost, 2) the size, I'd have like. enough room to fit another computer inside of it. lmao If you truely like the look of the 900, check it out more. You can find it preatty cheap in most retail stores.. like I said, I got mine for $89 New at COMPUSA..


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 4, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> This is more of an opinion issue than anything.



You hit the nail right on the head of the hammer.
Moral of the story is that you cant ask people to reccommend things to you that require taste. That is unless we all reccommend something and he picks it depending on his taste.

Where the flaw is, is that he wants space and quality but for cheap. So my opinion loses validity. As a result, he needs more opinions for cases within his price range and leave the specs and the taste factor for him to decide...


----------



## psychomage343 (Apr 4, 2007)

hmmmm we're looking at some fanboyism here tonight folks. i say as a 900 owner it sux stock, it needs modding if you are an enthusiast then the 900 will support you well if you want to work with it, if you're looking for a decent case, teh coolermaster centurion midtower is great and it's cheap, like 60 or so bucks, also the p160 is a good choice as well albeit a bit hard to find these days, if you are going for flashy get something from gigabyte, they're cases i will agree are friggon hideous, but for what you're putting in the case, i'd go with a centurion, nice sturdy case, not to expensive, good wire management, and good asthetics, that's my 2.5cents


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 4, 2007)

Well lets see. If it makes everyone happy, jump to a Chenming or Chieftec. They run around $70 for a full tower, come in aluminum or steel, different paint colors, plastic door, but somewhat sturdy. Look decent, have space for like 4x 80mm fans.


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 4, 2007)

If you really want room for cheap.
Just leave the Mobo open air 

Sit it on your desk.
Unlimited room. Cost = Free.
Travel Expenses, nil.
Research time, nil.
Ease of installation, extreme.
Cooling, extreme.

Case closed kids!


----------



## psychomage343 (Apr 4, 2007)

as i do find your post amusing ex, he didn't ask us how he should arrange his desk to include an open computer, he's looking for a case, this is an opinion based thread instead of a helpful info based thread, we need to help him out here, he's new to the forum, think we can all do that, he isn't even here online and we're arguing this out


----------



## psychomage343 (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112025
this is what i think he should get, 99 at newegg righ tnow, and it's perfect for his gear, it's good goo wire management, decent cooling and a pricetag to match it, you can't go wrong and i believe you can get one with a window


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 4, 2007)

Now that's a decent case for the money. Another suggestion, go get a cardboard box, it'll look funny as hell, it's probably gonna be free, and you can mod it any way you like. lmao


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 4, 2007)

psychomage343 said:


> he isn't even here online and we're arguing this out



how nice of us!

This personally doesnt appeal to me, but maybe to him -AND CHEAP
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208008

These doesnt have a front fan, but one 120mm rear and 120mm side and looks decent
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811146025
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811208021

Heres an aerocool style one that looks a little more sturdy
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811196019


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 4, 2007)

I almost bought this case a couple years back, looks nice, and its preatty cheap..

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144026


----------



## psychomage343 (Apr 4, 2007)

oooo i like that aerocool case, pretty nice look and i like the intake fan, prolly puts a decen amount of air in there


----------



## ex_reven (Apr 4, 2007)

i agree.

make sure you read the comments people leave on em too .
And search around for reviews on it before you buy, just to ensure it meets your needs without any unseen hitches.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 4, 2007)

Nice case.. agreed.. HAHA comes with case speaker. lol I dont remember the last time I saw one of those..


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 4, 2007)

Fragbox anyone? Lmao


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133030
Nice case but a little cramped :\

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811215005
Spacious.. but.. IDK..? icky looking a little?

Come to think of it, I used an Antec Solution case a while back for a new system, not that bad. Fit 2x HDD's, 550Watt PSU, AMD X2, ASUS A8N-SLI Premium, ATI X850XT, 2gb of Kingston, and dual DVD drives.. Oh and a floppy. lol


----------



## Velocity (Apr 4, 2007)

pre-mods are junk 9.9/10 times, also you will more than likely be shuned from the hardcore modders if its a premod , anything with flashy lights and big ass fans already inside mean that there is usualy alot of cheap plastic involved, plus i think modding it yourself is much more rewarding, as ive said before lanli...

the apeva (x dreamer) i have one unless you want to cut your hand off with that case id stay away, it maybe steel but it is cheap and not cut well.


----------



## mikey8684 (Apr 4, 2007)

Cheers for all your help guys ... you've all suggested some pretty awesome cases ... but theres still 1 teeny tiny problem .... I'M BROKE    .... lol ... I just moved house this week and had to bum like $3500 AUS from my parents just to move in and clear my debts to start fresh in the new place   and I also lost my job the week before and also to top it off I had this dickhead run into my car and smash the front on the weekend    ... some people have all the luck    ... lol ... 

But any way I  think I'll just save for the Antec 900    ... but the hard thing is runnin it by the lady friend      LOL

anyone have any suggestions how to do that and live to tell the tail .....  


P.S. bitch all you like even if I'm offline .... lol ...


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2007)

I just bought mine...she found out when I had it hooked up! What was she gonna do? Of course I did end up buying her one not too long ago...sadly enough it's Pink!!! Go figure! But that sealed the deal...
Just tell her that in order to get it to perform to manufacturer's specifacations and maintain warranty support your are required to use a case conformant to air flow and cooling standards for your region. 
If she don't believe it, type something formal up...print it out, put it in your Motherboard manual with red Caution - Cooling Standards.....There's plenty of B.S. to be had to cover you on that ground! If she's knowlegable enough to know the difference, and the actual requirements...then you'll have to get a little bit sneakier...or if you're the completely honest type..then just buy it, get it set up.

I had to build a PC for my coworker who is scared to death of his wife...he told her I had a case laying around and sold it to him for cheap...that took care of his situation!


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Apr 5, 2007)

No. The easiest and best way to do it is simply say. "time for a new case. oh? whats this? a new case! ching! it was given to me by friend, now sex me. lmao"


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2007)

FOXCONN1115 said:


> No. The easiest and best way to do it is simply say. "time for a new case. oh? whats this? a new case! ching! it was given to me by friend, now sex me. lmao"



ROFL!!! I can't argue with that! The perfect reasoning, all good, and ends even better!


----------



## Oliver (Apr 8, 2007)

*Antec and NZXT*

I'd settle for a NZXT ......wichever suits you 'cause they are easy to set up and come in differnt colors and flavors........other than that the antec 900 is a beaut........


----------

